# Water Turning Amberish Color



## Bennett (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, Ive been running a tank for about 6 days now to get it ready for my Red Belly, and the water started out clear but has slowly developed an amber colored tint to it. All thats in the tank is two live plants, a large piece of drift wood (which was thoroughly cleaned), and gravel (also thoroughly cleaned). I looked it up online and i was told it may just be from the wood, but I was wondering if it posed any threat to the wellbeing of the fish and how I could take care of it. Planning on doing a 15% water change later today.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds like tannins from the driftwood which are fine the tannins will leak out for awhile even when cleaned thoroughly over time water should be increasingly more clear.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well i myself dont know vastly about these situations but since its been only 6 days it miight be normal or from the wood. And wouldnt the cycle kill off the plants


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

a cycling tank will not kill off plants if anything the ammonia and nitrites present will act as fertilizer and the plants will help shorten the cycle by consuming them.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Its from your driftwood. I wouldn't do a water change if its only been running for 6days. What are you using to cycle? If it were me I'd drain enough of the water to accommodate 1/2-3/4 of the water that currently houses your rbp. Switch the cycled filter on to your new tank, add fish & be done with it.


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like the wood to me. I soaked my last chunk for 2weeks doin w/c daily bucket water looked like tea. Its good4fish but I don't like it so I soaked it


----------



## Bennett (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I was concerned that it could be a more threatening chemical issue and wanted to get some opions and experiences


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

did you get the draft wood new or did it come from an tank already? If it's new, then it going to be a while until you get crystal clear water.


----------



## Bennett (Apr 11, 2011)

The woods new, but I already soaked it for a few days before hand, thought I got it all out but i guess not


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

yup that's your problem.....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Tensa said:


> a cycling tank will not kill off plants if anything the ammonia and nitrites present will act as fertilizer and the plants will help shorten the cycle by consuming them.


thanks


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)




----------

